# 3D Food Printers Debate



## jamiebee (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello everyone. As a food lover and amateur cook I was particularly disturbed when I read an article about 3D food printers. I brought it up at a dinner party last weekend and had a very heated (wine enhanced) conversation about the pros and cons of such a technology. I was hoping to continue this conversation with a community that knows a lot more about cooking than I do in hopes that I could gain some meaningful insight... and perhaps some new arguments for my friends for next time 

From what I read, 3D food printing is a technology where someone can program a meal with a computer, and then use a 3D printer to "print" out food. Basically all one has to do is insert the raw ingredients and press a button in order to make any meal. You can program the texture, the shape, and the nutritional value of food. 

Now this is all very cool and futuristic, but it seems like it could have some serious (and very negative) implications for the food world. What do you think?

Here is the article that I read on 3D food printers that started this whole debate.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

jamiebee said:


> Hello everyone. As a food lover and amateur cook I was particularly disturbed when I read an article about 3D food printers. I brought it up at a dinner party last weekend and had a very heated (wine enhanced) conversation about the pros and cons of such a technology. I was hoping to continue this conversation with a community that knows a lot more about cooking than I do in hopes that I could gain some meaningful insight... and perhaps some new arguments for my friends for next time
> 
> From what I read, 3D food printing is a technology where someone can program a meal with a computer, and then use a 3D printer to "print" out food. Basically all one has to do is insert the raw ingredients and press a button in order to make any meal. You can program the texture, the shape, and the nutritional value of food.
> 
> ...


What about the taste? if this were true and possible (i didn;lt look at the article) what kind of idea is it to program the texture shape and nutritional value of food, when the thing you'd want to have is the taste? Sounds like what they already use to make a lot of the products they sell ready made/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif - tastes like:

(scratch and taste here

_____________

|____________|


----------

